# Monthly Challenge?



## Steve in VA (Mar 29, 2020)

Now that I'm home more often, I was thinking about how to improve my turning skills and have been on the lathe quite a bit trying to get better. 

I've seen where others have had a "monthly challenge" where an idea is thrown out for a project and anyone interested in participating has a set time (i.e. a month) to complete the project. 

Anyone interested in doing something similar for projects on the lathe? If we wanted, we could even have a poll at the end of the month to determine the winner and then allow them to choose the next challenge.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm game. As long as it's not pens, I'm not set up for that yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm in.


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 29, 2020)

Sign me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 29, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Now that I'm home more often, I was thinking about how to improve my turning skills and have been on the lathe quite a bit trying to get better.
> 
> I've seen where others have had a "monthly challenge" where an idea is thrown out for a project and anyone interested in participating has a set time (i.e. a month) to complete the project.
> 
> Anyone interested in doing something similar for projects on the lathe? If we wanted, we could even have a poll at the end of the month to determine the winner and then allow them to choose the next challenge.



That sounds like a great idea however, down side for me...I started cleaning the shop to find the lathe in November, 2018, with the set goal of February. Luckily no year was assigned as I thought this was THE ONE. Maybe it is next February...you see...its right there between the band-saw and drill press with some pen blanks and stuff on it. Ok, here's another angle behind the band-saw. Now ya see it?

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm game. As long as it's not pens, I'm not set up for that yet.


I am game too and will agree about the Pens. I am not set up for pens nor likely to ever be. But that doesn't mean you can't have a pen challenge. I do wonder what/how the challenges will work? A particular shape? A particular wood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I am game too and will agree about the Pens. I am not set up for pens nor likely to ever be. But that doesn't mean you can't have a pen challenge. I do wonder what/how the challenges will work? A particular shape? A particular wood?



As I see it, this is Steve's cat so he can skin it however he wants. He sets up the rules and parameters.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> As I see it, this is Steve's cat so he can skin it however he wants. He sets up the rules and parameters.


If he skins a cat I'm out!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> As I see it, this is Steve's cat so he can skin it however he wants. He sets up the rules and parameters.



Oooa, I could use some replacement gut for the tennis racket, or if good quality, banja strings....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 29, 2020)

Count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> If he skins a cat I'm out!


Is skinning a cat the first challenge? Kinky..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 29, 2020)

If it is, @Wildthings Barry has us beat already.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 29, 2020)

Sounds like it is time to start, I'll sit this one out.


----------



## trc65 (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm in!

If enough people are interested (looks like there are), could even have it more frequently than monthly, at least until everything gets back to normal.

Like the idea of winner choosing the next challenge...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 29, 2020)

Been a while since any turning challenges. As a thought, the ones that come to mind were swaps, mallet swaps...peppermill swaps...pen swaps (of course). Just a thought, doesn't have to be a swap, but does make it interesting and hopefully puts your best foot forward.
I'm interested either way...I mean c'mon, I'm retired and locked-in, and rain is in the forecast! Lets get this started!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 29, 2020)

trc65 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> If enough people are interested (looks like there are), could even have it more frequently than monthly, at least until everything gets back to normal.
> 
> Like the idea of winner choosing the next challenge...


I think I'd be good with just once a month. It might take a month to get mats, and wood to meet the challenge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm in, been wanting to turn more and get some practice, just don't expect my finished product to beat anyone's here in a beauty contest.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 29, 2020)

tocws2002 said:


> I'm in, been wanting to turn more and get some practice, just don't expect my finished product to beat anyone's here in a beauty contest.
> 
> -jason


I hope it's not about "beating" anyone but meeting the challenge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 29, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I hope it's not about "beating" anyone but meeting the challenge.



Oh, I agree 100%. I'm up for the challenge and want to participate to get some practice and use the monthly challenge to see how others tackle whatever it is we have to do. I've had a lathe for a long time, but havent turned a tone and am self-taught so I'm still learning uses of various tools and techniques. This sounds like fun and will give me a reason to make time for the shop.

-jason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Mar 29, 2020)

Sounds fun. I’d be in if I don’t have to go back to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 29, 2020)

Count me in,I would need the month time line,I still have to work. Let’s keep in mind some of us are still learning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> As I see it, this is Steve's cat so he can skin it however he wants. He sets up the rules and parameters.





TXMoon said:


> Is skinning a cat the first challenge? Kinky..





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If it is, @Wildthings Barry has us beat already.



Someone says cat skinning!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 29, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Is skinning a cat the first challenge? Kinky..


She said a feather is erotic, the whole chicken though is Kinky! Count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll prolly play---we already do a monthly challenge in our Club.
Just depends on time, etc...….

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2020)

https://woodbarter.com/threads/bud-...sunday-4-19-20-9pm-eastern.41738/#post-576169

This is the new thread for the Challenge.


----------

